# Hi everyone !



## chamalo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello ! I already write in this forum, and I discover I can introduce myself. So ... I'm French, and I want became bilingual ... that's why I'm in this forum. I love horses, and I began horse riding when I was three years old. I've got a little pony, a shetland (sorry, I don't know how do you say in English) who is with me since 2001, his name is Chamalo. And, I've got a French trotter since two weeks, and his name is Ocelot. 
I love run with my little pony in liberty ♥ I practise ethological equitation (natural horse-man ship ?) and classical equitation. This winter, I aim to ride in dressage with my French trotter .

I hope I don't make many mistakes ...


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. your english is quite good. Some wording is different than what we would use but I can understand you perfectly. I think you are well on your way to being bilingual. 

Your horses sound wonderful. good luck in dressage!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chamalo,

Bien Venue! Welcome! I think it is wonderful that you can write so well in English. My French is very elemental, but I love to try, de temps en temp.
I hope I did not make any mistakes!

Post some photos of your play with your Shetland pony.


----------



## chamalo (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh thank you very much ! Tinyliny: you make two little mistakes: Bienvenue, de temps en temps. But it's not a problem !  If you want, you can try to speak French with me . 
So ... I work with my French trotter since one year. And my parents bought him because my friend sold him. 





I love ride my horse without bridle.





With my little pony: I haven't got photos when I run with him in liberty, but I've got videos.


----------

